# Kefir Grains?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to try some homemade Kefir but am having a hard time finding grains. Can anyone recommend a place to get Kerfir grains? I found some on Caprine Supply but they have a note on the bottom that says it's a single use grain...I thought that you kept them growing and used them over and over?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Not sure what a single use grain would be. Most single use cultures are a powder. Most grains are reusable until something drastic happens, but even then they multiply so they are fairly hard to kill. Probably be better if someone near you has extra grains. If not I can send you some for cost of postage. PM and we can discuss the best options for shipping in this heat.


----------

